# Mall Shooting - Burlington, WA



## ScientistPrepper (Aug 30, 2016)

Breaking on CNN

Mall Shooting at Cascade Mall in Burlington, WA

4 dead at Macy's

shooter still being sought


Stay safe everyone in the PNW


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Prayers to those in grief.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I'm very sorry for the loss of loved ones.

But my analytical mind cannot stop itself from wondering what these mall attacks will do to the Christmas shopping season if they continue. For many businesses 50% of their annual profit is made in December.

This could become a powerful economic attack on our way of life.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Eternal rest grant unto them, O Lord. ++++

This kind of senseless killing has become so commonplace. I can understand crimes of passion, say a jealous husband or that type of thing--not that I approve shooting other than self defense--but these random shootings are just cold blooded pure evil. They make no sense.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

My prayers are with the families , it looks like there will be a lot of on line shopping , more now then ever .


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

They're saying that the guy is Hispanic, maybe not. Looks like he might be a peace loving Muslim to me.

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Right away they said he is Hispanic, I also question that betting man says he is a muzzy.


----------



## Notold63 (Sep 18, 2016)

My sympathies to the families.

Another case of the danger of going to a kill zone, excuse me, a no gun zone.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Just saw the clip of the guy, to me he looks no where near a Hispanic, more like an Iranian.

Don't worry, even if he is ultimately found to be a muzslime, just a mental patient, religion of "peace" not involved.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

The Destruction of America ..... continues. My condolences to all.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I don't have first hand knowledge, yet, but I suspect Cascade Mall in Burlington, WA is a Gun Free Zone.

From their website;

*24-hour Professional Security Services:
Cascade Mall is committed to providing our guests with a safe, and secure shopping environment by providing 24-hour professional security services.
To enhance your safety, Cascade Mall has uniformed Security Officers patrolling the interior and exterior of the Mall. Guests are encouraged to contact a Security Officer for any questions, concerns, or if in need of assistance (i.e. jump starts, safety/security escorts.) We also offer courtesy escort service to help carry packages or accompany you to your vehicle. To contact an officer, please call 360-757-2080.

Cascade Mall Security Officers are trained in advanced first aid and the use of automatic external defibrillators (AED).
To report lost items or to retrieve found items, please call Security.
*


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> Right away they said he is Hispanic, I also question that betting man says he is a muzzy.


As soon as I saw the photo it was the first thing that crossed my mind.

If he turns out to be a Muzzy Peacer and I was Hispanic I would off the chain at the defacto Racism. If it turns out to be the case, and I think it will if they ever catch the POS, it may backfire on them and actually turn out in Trumps favor.

The dishonest progressive gov. shills constantly play any card except what it usually turns out to be these days, another Jihadi Muzzy Peacer delivering the Love of Allah.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

If he turns out to be another jihadist I sure hope the "Latino" community unloads on the media for that racist bull crap.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Thinking the targeting seems pretty precise. Guessing maybe a disgruntled ex employee who went postal perhaps. Bet they can figger out who he is pretty quick. Prayers for he victims. We shop on Amazon.

PS Edit. Ok nobody seems to know the perp. If he aint a muzzie..it is sounding more like a paid hit. They need to start sniffing out insurance policies of the victims. Might take a bit of defective work to solve this one. Gypsies do that a lot. Take out big life insurance policies on folks the go kill em. Often elderly kin folks.


----------

